

NYTimes sends e-mail to 8,000,000 addresses instead of 300 - ceejayoz
https://twitter.com/amychozick/status/152124017082503168

======
wlesieutre
Another link, since the tweet is devoid of content:

[http://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/york-times-email-
li...](http://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/york-times-email-list-hacked-
article-1.997889)

They sent out an email saying subscriptions had expired to the wrong list

